# Mast Cell Tumors in Pups



## aliciavp (Mar 14, 2014)

Hey everyone, 

Haven't posted in a while, but after a tough month I thought I'd bring it to the forum. Lazlo was diagnosed with a mast cell tumor just after his 18 month birthday (about a month ago). He's had it removed with clear margins, there is no indication of spread (he's had blood work and CT scans done); however, the grading came back high, so he's about to undergo 8 rounds of chemotherapy. 

Has anyone experienced this with a young pup before? We've been feeding Lazlo raw for the last year, but I'm also wondering what other things can I do/supplements I can give, that will help prevent reoccurrence. 

Thanks in advance for any advice, I will also put it out there that top cover pet insurance is so important!! I'm so glad I have it! 

Thanks all in advance


----------



## SDVizsla (Jun 26, 2015)

I don't have any advice or suggestions.

Just sending some hugs and good vibes your way - you and the poor guy need it.


----------



## organicthoughts (Oct 9, 2012)

Look into a supplement called Bioprep F2

It is a very nourishing, cleansing super food supplement for dogs.

Will have to order it online.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Lucy was 2 years old when I had two tiny bumps removed from her side. They came back as low grade sarcoma, but also with clean margins. Sarcomas have a nasty way of returning, so its not if, but when we will see it raise its ugly head again. She is now 5, and we have only had to have one other bump removed, and the news was good on that one. 

My only advise to you is live life to the fullest with Lazlo. The unknown is a scary place, so try not to dwell on the what ifs. Enjoy all the things the world has to offer both of you, and only worry if the vet tells you need to.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Sorry to hear this. Wishing you and Lazlo the best and a speedy recovery going forward. I know it is tough for people going through this as I fought 2 years of cancer with my late husband. It is equally as hard to go through this with your pets. Take care and keep us updated.
Marcia and Dharma


----------



## epecorin (Jul 4, 2015)

So sorry. We have a 3 year old that just got diagnosed with grade 3 mast cell tumor. Going to oncologist tomorrow.


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

So sorry to hear that  It's great that they got clean margins. Hope he's feeling better soon and best of luck with the rest of his treatment. Keep us posted!


----------

